# Modern Arnis France



## MJS (Jul 15, 2007)

Great clip showing some drills, stick and knife work as well as some groundwork.  Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2007)

Good to know they're active there too!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 15, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. That gave me some ideas for class this week!


----------

